# Kitten stuck in plastic ball



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

What would you have done, carried on filming, or stopped and tried to help? Just holding the ball still might have helped.

On the other hand, let the cat learn. What I found interesting was the kitten seemed to know its hind legs needed to come back in.

'Get meowt': Adorable Youtube video shows Kitten struggling to break out of hamster ball | Mail Online


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have filmed and let the cat figure it out. XD unless the critter is in obvious distress (which this one wasnt) I wouldnt help.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

He was clearly playing and not struggling. I don't think he was stuck at all and probably plays in that ball often.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

monsters mom said:


> He was clearly playing and not struggling. I don't think he was stuck at all and probably plays in that ball often.


I agree...he found a great way to play with his tail!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The kitten might be playing now, but kittens grow. Not to mention it looks like a tight fit. I wouldn't risk it. As soon as I saw the kitten thinking about going into the ball I'd have taken it away. It only takes seconds for things to go wrong.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

monsters mom said:


> He was clearly playing and not struggling. I don't think he was stuck at all and probably plays in that ball often.


Well I think you need to look at the way it tries to get its hind legs in, and later concentrate on watching the hind paws pushing against the sides of the ball. The tail I see as a distraction that keeps popping up and getting in the way.


----------



## shybutterflygirl (May 13, 2011)

Hehehe. That's really cute.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Hehe that was kinda cute.. however the ball was disgustingly filthy, looks like whatever uses it poos and pee's in it and noone ever washes it..eww


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The first half of the video was a little hard to watch, but he was so taken with his own tail, I don't think he thought he was "stuck" at all.

Then, at the end, the little nut gets back in the ball!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Morquinn said:


> Hehe that was kinda cute.. however the ball was disgustingly filthy, looks like whatever uses it poos and pee's in it and noone ever washes it..eww


Seriously.

Clearly, the kitten had plenty of room and was at no time stuck. The whole thing would have been delightfully adorable... had I been able to get past how downright nasty that ball was. :yikes (Where's the throwing-up emoticon?)

Yick.

AC


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

jusjim said:


> Well I think you need to look at the way it tries to get its hind legs in, and later concentrate on watching the hind paws pushing against the sides of the ball. The tail I see as a distraction that keeps popping up and getting in the way.


I could watch that video a million times and I would never be able to see anything other then a kitten have a delightful time playing in a hamster ball.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

librarychick said:


> The kitten might be playing now, but kittens grow. Not to mention it looks like a tight fit. I wouldn't risk it. As soon as I saw the kitten thinking about going into the ball I'd have taken it away. It only takes seconds for things to go wrong.


I learned this lesson well as Bentley started growing fast... he learned too :wink

As a pup he could squeeze through the cat door of my baby gate. Then one day he found out ~ too late~ that he could no longer fit his entire body through it. It was funny AFTER we got him unstuck but not during the ordeal.

Same thing happened with him crawling under my son's bed. It used to be his favorite place to hide is stash of stolen items ..until he realized he was too big to safely do so <sigh> dogs are dumb :wink


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Yea, I don't think he was ever stuck either. He was happily just playing with his tail.

The ball was really dirty though....


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

He was definitely just playing IMO... I have never seen a stuck kitten not go into panic mode and he was just playing not panicing. 

The video was extremely cute though I agree the ball is nasty.

As for once the kitten gets too big.... I don't know anything about hamster balls, its been 20 years since I had one, but it looks like there is a large seam in the middle, does it open in half?


----------

